
Why the media is so polarized – and how it polarizes us - milligan
https://www.vox.com/2020/1/28/21077888/why-were-polarized-media-book-ezra-news
======
pixxel
I’m not clicking that link. The irony of the article title from Vox is too
much.

~~~
paulddraper
Irony levels indeed are off the charts.

tl;dr for you:

People have greater choice in news, and therefore news caters to their
desires. The results in a diverse array of news biases.

~~~
phibz
I felt like the article was thoughtfully balanced in its analysis of the
issue.

------
ncmncm
Everybody always knew that lies are more profitable than truth, and that lies
push truth out of public discourse. That was why the FCC enforced fairness
rules.

Until it was further determined that profits are even better than truth.
Probably most people reading here don't remember the FCC enforcing the
fairness doctrine.

